# TQJ BBQ Team/KCBS Boots and BBQ comp. 1st place Brisket!



## glued2it (May 18, 2008)

The TQJ BBQ Team competed in our second BBQ competition.

The first competition we attended didn't really go to well. 
This time we knew a little more about what to expect.

During the announcements and we didn't get any calls and we were starting to get a little dissapointed.
Just about the time we were ready to give all hope..........


We got 1st place in brisket!








Scores out of 49 teams;

Chicken-17th, 158.8574
Ribs-20th, 157.1430
Pork-34th, 146.8572
Brisket-1st, 172.5716
overall-15th, 635.4292

Here's a pic of smoky okie and his son collecting the check.


I didn't get to many pics this time as there was only three of us this time 
and we were pretty busy.


----------



## flyin'illini (May 18, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## geob (May 18, 2008)

Congrats on FIRST.  I know this was a blast.

geob


----------



## richtee (May 18, 2008)

Boola BOOLA! Well done! I KNEW the sear was the ticket... Thanks Tim.   Well done team... I'm impressed for - what that's worth  :{)


----------



## kratzx4 (May 18, 2008)

Congrats. job well done


----------



## capt dan (May 18, 2008)

good job, and congrats. I like your dates standing behind you. They are cute!


----------



## cowgirl (May 18, 2008)

Way to go... Congratulations guys!


----------



## got smoke (May 18, 2008)

congrats what a feat for only your second competition good job to you all


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 18, 2008)

Thats awesome. WTG.
Andy.


----------



## abelman (May 18, 2008)

I think about sums it up. Great job!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

Props, Props, and more Props!!! Major congrats on the 1st place award


----------



## desertlites (May 18, 2008)

kewl beans-way to go guy's


----------



## glued2it (May 18, 2008)

Thanks to all for the kudos.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





we had a "people choice" but we don't know where we placed in it.
We did get quite a few votes and a lot of feedback. Everyone liked the brisket and the ribs the most..
 We had quite a few people send others to our booth saying we had the best.
 It was good to get a lot of the comments from the people to get a better idea on how to sharpen our skills.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 18, 2008)

Good work fellers!


----------



## pigcicles (May 18, 2008)

You guys are Da Bomb! Now get the rest of the categories fine tuned and you're gonna be in for a ride to the Royal


----------



## white cloud (May 18, 2008)

Hats off to you and your team, Congrats. Good Job, bet your proud of that.


----------



## gooose53 (May 18, 2008)

Outstanding job on the brisket!!  Way to go just being out there and doing it!!  I know the whole SMF family is proud!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

Congrats!!

And also what Dan said:-)


----------



## peculiarmike (May 19, 2008)

*BIG TIME CONGRATS!*
Brisket is recognized as the hardest category in comps.
As bro. Pigcicles says, ya'll are close, just a bit of tuning and look out!

Now, who is that crabby looking old guy in the red shirt???????? 
Does he ever smile?


----------



## funh2o (May 19, 2008)

Congrats on the Brisket smoke  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## waysideranch (May 19, 2008)

Nice job guys.  That has to feel good.  Great smoke.


----------



## lcruzen (May 19, 2008)

Y'all should be very pround. Outstanding Job!


----------



## cman95 (May 19, 2008)

Good job men. Congrats!


----------



## teeotee (May 19, 2008)

Well done on the first place guys


----------



## soonerteam1 (May 19, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## blacklab (May 19, 2008)

Right On!! and Congrats guys


----------



## smokinokie (May 19, 2008)

Congrats on the first place in Brisket, don't forget to tell them what Cooker you used (you DID get some sleep).

You guys were just too far down the way, and we got in late Friday so we were pretty busy sorry we didn't make it down that way.  Found out Habitual Smokers were down there too, there's good friends.

We got a first in Pork, an 8th in Brisket, 14th in Chicken.

We won the People's Choice.   And funny, they liked the pork a lot too, we kept having people come back asking for it.

6th overall.

Congrats guys, where you competing next?


----------



## glued2it (May 19, 2008)

We used the Fast Eddy's cookshack 300 (FEC300) to cook on this round. It worked out well and yes we got some sleep.
http://store.cookshack.com/c-82-fec-series-300.aspx

Habitual smokers was right next to us and they were really a great group of guys!

How many votes did you get on the peoples choice? we had 41 mostly for the brisket.

I think we're going to the sallisaw comp next.


----------



## fatback joe (May 20, 2008)

Congrats on the strong showing!!!


----------



## smokyokie (May 20, 2008)

I just started a thread on this subject and then came across this one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh well, I'm proud enough of Team theqjoint.com that I'll leave my post up.  Thanx for all the kudos folks!

     I _was_ smiling!  Actually, just totally worn out)


You had a great showing Russ, better than us for sure.  The habitual smokers were right next door to us.  Good peeps!  Don't know how they produce such good Q as much as they drank though.  Spose that's the secret?

Sallisaw depends on when my surgery is scheduled.  That and when my inventory of Backwoods Smokers shows up.  (I'm their newest distrubutor, so if you need one......)

Actually russ, the brisket that we turned was cooked on the Hastybake the next morning.  Remember Jeremy?........  Well not really (did I score a gotcha Russ)

I think we were 15th overall, 17th in chix, 33rd in pork, and 20th in ribs(?).  That's all from memory, I don't have the tote sheet with me.  Maybe Jeremy does.


----------



## smokinokie (May 21, 2008)

We got about 121 votes for PC.  2nd was around 60 or so.  They seemed to like us.  Normally it's the local teams that get the local vote so we don't even both to enter.   Local teams like to win, and they do because they bring all their family and friends out...but they voted for us instead of the locals. HAHA


----------

